# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Little girl in my dream

## bethare

Hello, I dont know in what section of the forum this belongs to but seeing that  is a recurring dream I've been having I guess this is the right place.

I've been able to tell if I'm dreaming ever since I was a child, I remember that I loved going to sleep becuase I had adventures and I knew I could somehow now they were a dream, I could go everywhere I wanted. There was this time when I was around 8-9, that I've been having the most lucid, vivid whatever you want to call them, nightmares. I would wake up crying every single time. 
I remember once I had this dream that I woke up and I was flying around, I dont remember exactly where but I was just flying and enjoying myself, then I got to this room and it was this old version of me I think sleeping. I was able to see what this old version of me was dreaming off. In her dreams, there was this little girl running, at first I thought it was me but it wasn't, I couldnt really see her well I just know she was wearing a red dress and she had medium and straight hair ( I had curly hair as a kid that's why I knew that wasn't me), that little girl was running and laughing. At one moment she picked a flower and gave it to someone, I couldn't see her well she was blurry. That's all I remember from that dream, keep in mind that I had this dream years ago so I dont remember details but I remember it hunted me.

When I was around 12 I had a similar dream, but this time the little girl was running towards me and handing me the flower and gave me a big smile. That little girl has been in my dream for years, and it was the same dream over and over again. As I said I thought that was me but it's not. I've dreamed about her so many times and seen her up close  that I can describe every detail of her face. 
Some months back the dream changed, I was going through some hard times in my life, I was pregnant and had a miscarriage if that helps becuase I would really love some interpretation of this.

So during those times when I knew I was pregnant but I was not exactly sure, I remember I dreamt about her almost everyday for months and I would see her crying, she would stand up, tumble and fall all the time as if she were dizzy. She would try and walk to me and I was seeing her infront of me. I desperately wanted to help her, one part of me wanted to unleast, the other wanted me to just leave her there and I felt horribly bad. She would say that she didn't wanted to die, and that she was very very sorry. Her face looked as if she's been crying a lot and then it will get disorted.
After I had the miscarriage I would still dream about her, but the dream was different. I would just see her swinging (those swings were not there before), she would not smile or cry, she would just stare at me. 

I stopped dreaming about her for several weeks until several nights ago. She was smiling again, waving at me with both hands, I wanted to walk towards her but she'll say no and just continue waving. 

Do any of you have any idea what this meant. I mean I've looked around the net but nobody seems to help me. I've been told that the little girl may be me and that's how I feel at the time at the dream. But I highly doubt its me. My mom told me, that she might be my unborn child, but then again, she's been in my dreams for years and in the same fashion. Maybe the others are right and she's me but I really feel she's not.
The only thing I know is that if I have a child that looks like her  I would go mad.

----------


## Luciddreamer22

I'm just starting to learn about the dream world, but my first thought was that of a "dream guide" Not dure how she fits into your life, but if she keeps coming back, it must be for a reason. Sorry to hear about the miscarriage

----------


## Dark_Merlin

This is such a strange concept, I have no definite idea but I could take some guesses. Perhaps this girl represents your inner child? I have a friend who has recurring dreams about herself as a child and as she's been recovering from depression the dream has been becoming happier and less evil.

Have you tried to talk to the girl? If you could somehow communicate with her, words, a name, hand signals, images, thoughts, feelings, then it would make figuring out what she is, and what she represents a lot easier for you  :smiley:

----------


## chacham

According to Jung, the child archetype represents potential. (Collected Works, Book 9 Part a)

I didn't understand everything there, but it was an interesting read. If this is a long-time recurring dream, perhaps it would be worthwhile to read about the child archetype, especially in the book mentioned. It's not always easy to understand, but it does give across some ideas that could awaken you to its meaning.

----------

